
Google's final proposal on distrust of Symantec-issued TLS certificates - Ajedi32
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/d/msg/blink-dev/eUAKwjihhBs/El1mH8S6AwAJ
======
phunehehe0
I find this funny. When it was just a proposal everyone talked about it. Now
it's finalized and nobody seems to care. Old news?

